# Insertar filas en una tabla mediante VBA/macros



## helpdeskes

Hola a todos, 
Es la primera vez que uso Mr. Excel, me resulta muy interesante la web.

El problema que no se usar las *macros*  cuando quiero "avanzar" en conocimientos, pero no lo consigo.

Mi cuestión es la siguiente, tengo una tabla creada con 60 filas que en ciertas celdas llevan formulas (tipo referencia), entonces me gustaría crear una macro que me dijese/preguntase (tipo menú) el número de filas a insertar nuevamente a partir del última/penúltima fila (60/59) sean 5, 10, 15, etc para ampliar la tabla respetando el formato y formulas de la misma.
Mediante el grabador de macro, he podido hacer una "aproximación" pero solo seleccionado mediante COPY/PASTE sin especificar el número de filas a insertar. Claro que cuando me planteo volver a insertar más filas, no sé como especificarle cual es la última/penúltima fila de las nuevas creadas para nueva insercción de filas.

Espero haberme explicado bien y vuestra ayuda.
Millones de gracias de antemano.[/img]


----------



## galileogali

La macro siguiente no es de mi autoria sino que figura en este link
www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/insrtrow.htm 


Me da la impresión de que es excelente, particularmente por lo que se conoce como "atajar errores".

Pruebala cargándola en el Modulo de la hoja donde esta tu tabla

Sub InsertRowsAndFillFormulas_caller()
  '-- this macro shows on Tools, Macro..., Macros (Alt+F8) dialog 
  Call InsertRowsAndFillFormulas
End Sub

Sub InsertRowsAndFillFormulas(Optional vRows As Long = 0)
' Documented:  http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/insrtrow.htm
' Re: Insert Rows --   1997/09/24 Mark Hill <markhill@charm.net.noSpam>
   ' row selection based on active cell -- rev. 2000-09-02 David McRitchie
   Dim x as long 
   ActiveCell.EntireRow.Select  'So you do not have to preselect entire row
   If vRows = 0 Then
    vRows = Application.InputBox(prompt:= _
      "How many rows do you want to add?", Title:="Add Rows", _
      Default:=1, Type:=1) 'Default for 1 row, type 1 is number
    If vRows = False Then Exit Sub
   End If

   'if you just want to add cells and not entire rows
   'then delete ".EntireRow" in the following line

   'rev. 2001-01-17 Gary L. Brown, programming, Grouped sheets
   Dim sht As Worksheet, shts() As String, i As Long
   ReDim shts(1 To Worksheets.Application.ActiveWorkbook. _
       Windows(1).SelectedSheets.Count)
   i = 0
   For Each sht In _
       Application.ActiveWorkbook.Windows(1).SelectedSheets
    Sheets(sht.Name).Select
    i = i + 1
    shts(i) = sht.Name

    x = Sheets(sht.name).UsedRange.Rows.Count 'lastcell fixup

    Selection.Resize(rowsize:=2).Rows(2).EntireRow. _
     Resize(rowsize:=vRows).Insert Shift:=xlDown

    Selection.AutoFill Selection.Resize( _
     rowsize:=vRows + 1), xlFillDefault

    On Error Resume Next    'to handle no constants in range -- John McKee 2000/02/01
    ' to remove the non-formulas -- 1998/03/11 Bill Manville
    Selection.Offset(1).Resize(vRows).EntireRow. _
     SpecialCells(xlConstants).ClearContents
   Next sht
   Worksheets(shts).Select
End Sub


----------



## helpdeskes

Hola Galileogali, 
Ante todo muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesto.
Tomo nota de la instrucción que me comentas, lo pruebo y te comento que tal me funcionó.
Hasta dentro de un momento.
Millones de gracias nuevamente.


----------



## helpdeskes

Galielogali, 
Estoy aquí de nuevo, lo acabo de probar.
MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!, por la recomendación-indicación por este modulo-macro, porque me ha funcionado PERFECTAMENTE!!!
Era esto lo que yo quería hacer, funciona muy bien.
MIL MILLONES DE GRACIAS!!!! 
Saludos


----------

